#ubuntu-ch 2014-07-16
<Omari> WaVeR: السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-ch 2015-07-18
<kingsley> I'd like to chat with someone who lives in or near Basel.
#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-18
<Kikko435> ciao
#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-23
<Guest96949> hallo zusammen, brauche eure Hilfe
<Guest96949> will eine NTFS Festplatte mounten
<Guest96949> I typed sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/hdd, but then it won't display the Umlaute. I tried to insert "locale=de_DE.utf8" somewhere in there, but it won't work. What can I do?
<Guest96949> wie muss der Befehlt aussehen, damit ich es als read-only und mit den Umlauten mounten kann?
